
Swedish “welcome refugees” backlash - colund
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/behind-swedens-warm-welcome-for-refugees-a-backlash-is-brewing/2015/10/17/b5f4110c-661d-11e5-bdb6-6861f4521205_story.html
======
deanCommie
I recently relocated from Canada to Western Europe.

It is absolutely mindblowing to my wife and I how casually racist Western
Europeans are. We have had numerous people we met for less than 5 minutes drop
passing references to other nationalities and ethnicities (indian, muslim,
black) in a derogatory manner that would never fly in conversation in North
America.

Maybe I'm in a bubble, and all the friendly strangers I'm used to talking
about at the dog park were also secretly nationalist, racist, and islamophobic
in Vancouver. But somehow I doubt it.

Basically, it boils down to immigrants to Canada and US seeing themselves as
Canadians/Americans first. I don't know what in the culture leads to that, but
it does. Meanwhile I've met people in the country where I'm living that have
been there for 3 generations, speak only the local language, but see
themselves as exclusively the country of the origin of their ancestors. Maybe
because it's only an hour flight away?

One only needs to look at /r/europe and see the awful shit that gets regularly
upvoted to understand that Europe simply has not figured out how to welcome or
embrace immigrants that are unexpectedly different from themselves in a way
that is sustainable and does not self-perpetuate animosity.

Unfortunately I do not have any solutions for this, only my own anecdotal
observations.

~~~
informatimago
First, we have perfectly well figured out how to welcome and embrace
immigrants. Each country of Europe has at one time or another welcomed
immigrants, and INTEGRATED them into their mores, culture, language, and laws.

What is not acceptable and won't be accepted, is INVASION, where people are
coming here, and after three generations, are still MUSLIM (not a religion),
behaving and clothing as they do in Middle East, still speaking Arab, and
unable to speak correctly the language of the country, and wanting to impose
the Sharia law instead of respecting our laws.

We know what this will result into, we've seen it in Lebanon, and we see it
everyday in the USA. We do not want that, and won't have it, just like Isabel
la Católica didn't have it 500 years ago.

I should add that we know who puts us in this predicament, and it's not muslim
countries. This has been theorized by Samuel P. Huntington and it's applied by
the US government and his puppet master. This won't be left unpunished.

~~~
deanCommie
Europe has a long history of welcoming WHITE immigrants.

People segregate because they are not welcomed and not integrated, so they
cling to the communities that actually support them.

You have no idea what you "see everyday in the USA." The USA has a horrible
history of government-mandated segregation that leads to inequality and class
divides. The only times they were able to rise above their problems is when
they introduced FORCED de-segregation. Forcing people to interact with those
different from one another is the only way to get past our differences and
towards unity.

